# Bitburger Mini Kegs



## griffo17 (6/6/07)

Hi everybody,

Every Wednesday is imported beer night at home where I cook the food and buy the beer.
I saw these on special the other day at DM's and thought I'd give it a go.

Has anyone tried it? I remember having the stuff out of a stubby in Deustchland and if I recall it was pretty tasty for a mass produced beer. (I tried so many over there though, so much beer so little time!)

Thanks in advance.

Cheers & Beers

Griffo


----------



## Adamt (6/6/07)

As long as it's fresh (which is should be from Dan's) it will be nice. It's a pretty standardish, easy-drinking, and well, plain beer so it should go well with anything.


----------



## neonmeate (6/6/07)

Bitburger's one of the best mega-brew pilseners in Germany. Dry, bitter, herbal. Much better than the other underhopped crap you get in minikegs - DAB, Warsteiner. Get into it! and then you can fill it up again with homebrew - good for cask-style ale.


----------



## Enerjex (6/6/07)

i got a mini keg of bitburger with a mini keg of heineken. the heineken mini keg was good as it has a co2 supply in the bottle and remains pressurized and the beer stays fresh. the bitburger one however is just a tap at the bottom of the keg with a hole you punch in at the top for air displacement. it goes stale very quickly, you pretty much have to drink it the same day as opening it otherwise it's effectively like opening a stubby and leaving it in the fridge and drinking it a few days later...eeek!


----------



## neonmeate (6/6/07)

yeah there is that.... ok for about 24 hrs... that's why they call it a party keg i guess.

however when you reuse it you can get the bung out of the bottom of it and use that upside down - keeps ok for a few days


----------



## griffo17 (6/6/07)

Thanks for the heads up, I was sort of hoping to drink the contents over 2-3 nights.

Maybe I'll just buy one and save it for when a few mates come over!

I think I may just grab a few stubbies on the way home as my first batch of HB is still in it's secondary fermentation stage and not ready to drink yet!

cheers (& beers)

Griffo


----------



## animal_man (6/6/07)

ive had a few of the mini kegs before, all i say is dont ever suck on the attached beer tap. I did it once trying to suck the last bit of beer out and man, all the gases got me disturbingly drunk. Heaps of CO2 etc. Apart from that, enjoy!


----------



## Andyd (6/6/07)

If you can, grab yourself a "Beer King" off ebay. They plug into the bung in the top of the keg, and push the beer out with CO2 just like a mini keg system. 

I picked one up for $35 shipped here from the US, and am planning to counter-pressure fill the mini-keg from my house kegs for party duty...

Just don't use the tap in the bottom of the keg!

Andy


----------



## discoloop (6/6/07)

If you're going Bitburger, my suggestion would be to just buy a case of stubbies.

$44 a case (24 x .33l) comes to $5.60 per litre of beer
$33 for the 5L keg comes to $6.60 per litre

Of course, I've just pulled those prices out of memory. If the keg's below about $27 you walk out a winner. 

The old Bitburger's not too bad, considering it's Deutsch Uberswill. I can knock over a six pack of the stuff without blinking. (And not feel too rank afterwards for some reason.)


----------



## griffo17 (6/6/07)

Hey all,

Just a quick follow up.

Whilst at the supermarket grabbing the ingredients for gourmet home made pizzas I wandered into the bottle shop for a quick browse and I came across Gage Roads IPA and Lager for 99c ea.
Anyway, I bought half a dozen of each and am currently enjoying them very much! (They went well with the pizza which was sensational also).

It must be some run-out deal so I'm going to go back and clean out their stocks tomorrow. 

Quite impressed with the WA brew. Nice stuff. :beerbang: 

Cheers & Beers

Griffo


----------



## discoloop (6/6/07)

99c is pretty good! Were they out of date?


----------



## griffo17 (6/6/07)

Disco,

I wondered why they were so cheap. I just checked my current stubby and they are out of date by 6 weeks.

It still tastes good though and I think I'll get rid of them for the bottlo anyhow. You don't get much for 99c these days.

I'm due to be in WA later in the year or early next year, does anyone know if they have a brewery door/tour?

cheers & beers

Griffo


----------



## sinkas (7/6/07)

No they dont do tours, they are not a tourist trap brewery, but if you email them they might show you around. I think things are pretty bleak there though, thier share price went through the floor the day of the float, so who knows.


----------

